# 7 Key Events That Are Going to Happen by the End of September



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

7 Key Events That Are Going to Happen by the End of September
Michael Snyder 
The Economic Collapse 
June 13th, 2015

Is something really big about to happen? For months, people have been pointing to the second half of this year for various reasons. For some, the major concern is Jade Helm and the unprecedented movement of military vehicles and equipment that we have been witnessing all over the nation. For others, the upcoming fourth blood moon and the end of the Shemitah cycle are extremely significant events. Yet others are most concerned about political developments in Washington D.C. and at the United Nations. To me, it does seem rather remarkable that we are seeing such a confluence of economic, political and spiritual events coming together during the second half of 2015. So is all of this leading up to something? Is our world about to change in a fundamental way? Only time will tell. The following are 7 key events that are going to happen by the end of September&#8230;

7 Key Events That Are Going to Happen by the End of September | The Daily Sheeple


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

They forgot the 8th key event. On September 18th monkey's will fly out of my butt.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Most important in my world:
By the end of September I will have announced to my boss of the last 20 years than on November 30, 2015, I will retire, turn in my keys to the building, and ride off into the sunset.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> They forgot the 8th key event. On September 18th monkey's will fly out of my butt.


That reminds me,,,,, I probably need to get some hemorrhoid cream. Not something I generally require but with monkeys coming out of a butt things could get bad.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Are you retiring early, or the full pay out. I do not dislike where I work, or the work, just tired of having to get up and go to work. I'm 58, early for me is 62.5, full at 66.5. Would love to take the 62.5 option.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

To a blind man, a wink is as good as a nod...... 

and by the way, Sept 13th based on the Jewish calendar ends sundown monday Sept 14th ,Gregorian calendar


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> They forgot the 8th key event. On September 18th monkey's will fly out of my butt.


I'd guess that would be better than gerbils


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> They forgot the 8th key event. On September 18th monkey's will fly out of my butt.


wholly crap sasquatch is pregnant and on the 19th we will be over run by miniature Chewbacca look-a-likes that came here to eat jack links and kickazz and now they have run out of jerky.
anyway -you couldn't just quote the 7 things -no make my lazy ass click a link


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Are you retiring early, or the full pay out. I do not dislike where I work, or the work, just tired of having to get up and go to work. I'm 58, early for me is 62.5, full at 66.5. Would love to take the 62.5 option.


My full retirement age, 66, was reached in October 2014.
I started collecting SS in January, 2014, the difference between that and waiting the 10 months to October was $92/month. In your 66th year you can be collecting SS and incur no penalty until you earn more than $40,000. After full retirement age there is no penalty no matter how much you earn.
When I do retire at the end of November I will be 67.
Everything I earned at my job since January 2014 has been "extra gravy". We really needed to have the house roof replaced, for one example.
I also collect a small monthly pension from a job I worked back in the days before 401K's became the rage. That will be just about my only personal pocket money.
And after a month or two off, I am going to work part time for a national auto parts store chain. The district manager has already told me it will be no problem (small town America rocks!). The SS that the wife and I receive will not allow for any thing extra in life, but the part time job will help. Plus the employee discount will help on the hot rod project 1988 F150 that has been sitting dead for 8 years. I'd rather warm over an 85 Mustang Hatchback, but poor boys gotta make do with what they got.

My boss told me last year that I could stay as long as I want, he even mentioned 70. I am the boss of our location, most of the day i'm in my office, and a lot of that time is spent right here on this forum. But it is an hour commute each way, each day. From the country into the ghetto of the murder capitol of Florida. When I'm home on our little farm everything is peaceful and quiet. I mean dead quiet. Except for the neighbor's cows and the train horn at the crossing. When I'm at work the vice squad is doing prostitution busts on the street out front, or the detectives are investigating the odd dead body laying about the hood.
I KNOW what I'm going to do!:excitement:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Are you retiring early, or the full pay out. I do not dislike where I work, or the work, just tired of having to get up and go to work. I'm 58, early for me is 62.5, full at 66.5. Would love to take the 62.5 option.


I forgot to add that your monthly benefit is calculated using a certain number of your highest earning years (I forgot the exact number), and your expected lifespan. 
So, if you retire before your Regular Retirement Age (for you 66.5) your monthly amount will be smaller. If you delay retirement until after RRA, your monthly benefit will be larger. HOWEVER, if you live your expected lifespan the total amount you collect will be the same.
If you decide to take your benefit early and continue to work, it is important that you realize that any wage earned above $14,000 per year is penalized until you reach your 66th year.
If you wish to retire early, I would suggest you first contact a financial expert who focuses on Social Security, ESPECIALLY if you are married. There are ways to use the system to your advantage that are completely within the rules, completely legal.
We did this when my wife took early retirement benefits at age 62.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Most important in my world:
> By the end of September I will have announced to my boss of the last 20 years than on November 30, 2015, I will retire, turn in my keys to the building, and ride off into the sunset.


peer group envy here 
:77:


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> They forgot the 8th key event. On September 18th monkey's will fly out of my butt.


ouch! peeeyew!

Are scheduled for a coloscopy soon?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> peer group envy here
> :77:


My wife and I live a simple life, so the drop in income will not impact us as much as it might others.
Our biggest expense is our animals.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I forgot to add that your monthly benefit is calculated using a certain number of your highest earning years (I forgot the exact number), and your expected lifespan.
> So, if you retire before your Regular Retirement Age (for you 66.5) your monthly amount will be smaller. If you delay retirement until after RRA, your monthly benefit will be larger. HOWEVER, if you live your expected lifespan the total amount you collect will be the same.
> If you decide to take your benefit early and continue to work, it is important that you realize that any wage earned above $14,000 per year is penalized until you reach your 66th year.
> If you wish to retire early, I would suggest you first contact a financial expert who focuses on Social Security, ESPECIALLY if you are married. There are ways to use the system to your advantage that are completely within the rules, completely legal.
> We did this when my wife took early retirement benefits at age 62.


Wifey is 11 years younger than me and stays at home. Guess who is going to be working beyond 66 to keep company insurance.

Assuming, of course, we don't wake up on the 14th of September to find the world has come to an end.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> They forgot the 8th key event. On September 18th monkey's will fly out of my butt.


Exqueeze me?
Baking powder?
It sounded like you just made a Wayne's World reference.

Shyeah, riiight.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> Wifey is 11 years younger than me and stays at home. Guess who is going to be working beyond 66 to keep company insurance.
> 
> Assuming, of course, we don't wake up on the 14th of September to find the world has come to an end.


it will not be in the morning...it will be in the afternoon... before the market closes


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Denton said:


> Wifey is 11 years younger than me and stays at home. Guess who is going to be working beyond 66 to keep company insurance.
> 
> Assuming, of course, we don't wake up on the 14th of September to find the world has come to an end.


Never imagined you being a "cradle robber", Denton. LMAO!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Never imagined you being a "cradle robber", Denton. LMAO!


Wifey #2 was 14 years younger than me.

I never claimed to be too bright. :21:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Quote Originally Posted by Sasquatch View Post
They forgot the 8th key event. On September 18th monkey's will fly out of my butt.

I don't care what happens on the 14th. I am staying alive till the 18th no matter what. I have to see this.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

soooooo when nothing happens on the 14th can I kick you in the nuts on the 15th?
then get some popcorn and view the events with prepared one on the 18th?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Denton said:


> Wifey #2 was 14 years younger than me.
> 
> I never claimed to be too bright. :21:


Well, you're brighter than me, Denton. I am on wifey number 4. I could never figure out why the first three didn't work out, then it dawned on me. My first three wives were FLAMING LIBERALS!

I've been married to a lovely CONSERVATIVE, gun-toting ball of fire for over 13 years now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Another forum I belong to had a special section titled 2012. Starting in 2010 various forum pundits laid forth the theory that due to some once in eons cosmic alignment (or some such theory) the word would end in September 2012.
And for two stinkin' years they beat it to death, more doom-n-gloom by the day.

Well, we are still here.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I plan to be here a lot longer yet... But... I am not going to watch monkeys flying out of squatch's butt!

I would rather watch grass grow or a presidential assassination. Either of those would be more entertaining than monkey from the nether regions.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know Paul. I guess you can watch the grass grow.....but I bet when the Monkey's start flying your gonna want to look


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't know a sasquatch crapping out miniature monkeys that can fly- I think you will have to see that to believe it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes RPD I remember 2012 and Y2K and 5/5/2000
but only 2012 was I not deployed somewhere over seas 
on Y2K I was seriously too drunk to care , and may 5 I was to busy dodging incoming to really care what day it was.
on dec 21 2012 I drank a beer and took 3 shots of jack then went to bed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife and I bought into Y2K. Millions of others did too. Our corporate offices even sent a team around the country updating and "fixing" all our computer terminals.
I remember sitting in the house, opening a spam can of Chinese surplus 7.62X39 ammo for the only centerfire rifle I had at the time, my SKS. :armata_PDT_36:
I didn't know what was going to happen, I'm a technology dummy, but as an old soldier I handled the anticipated "attack" the only way I knew. By loading the weapon, drinking plenty of coffee to stay awake, and standing guard protecting my loved ones. I don't know who or what I was going to shoot, but I was ready.:excitement:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have never bought into any past date... I always thought they were crazy... HOWEVER there are some past events which loans some truth to the Sept 13th Shmita / Shemittah

As a Christian - I see a coming event that will bring about a 7 year peace treaty, a rebuilt temple, a one world government, an end of money as we know it, a MARK to allow buying and selling

It amazes me the number of people that are talking about:

-a dollar collapse (Not just the "crazies") and-Sept 2015

will something happen............... think about this

a large number of people have heard about these things... what would happen if Monday Sept 14th (this could start the Friday before) investors starting shares selling to protect assets and nobody BUYS stock (sell orders out number buys by 1,000 to 1 or more)

prices will start to go lower, nobody wants to buy when it is dropping and everybody wants to sell... it could turn into a race to the bottom

EDIT - I am not selling anything - but i have said before-- i am gearing up for Sept 2015 and even if it does not happen I will be more prepped for when it does...
also - we have had a depression here before, we have had a pandemic here before, we have had race riots before, we have had civil war before, we have had wall street crash before, we have had businesses fold before....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

According to the article posted the first thing that is going to occur is the United States Supreme Court is expected to rule on Gay Marriage. I haven't the slightest clue on how that will affect the prepping and non prepping community in any way shape or form. To be 100% honest I quit reading it after I read the "first event." The commentary about fly's coming out of butts has been far more entertaining and relevant than that article was lol.



> I have never bought into any past date... I always thought they were crazy... HOWEVER there are some past events which loans some truth to the Sept 13th Shmita / Shemittah
> 
> As a Christian - I see a coming event that will bring about a 7 year peace treaty, a rebuilt temple, a one world government, an end of money as we know it, a MARK to allow buying and selling
> 
> ...


This kind of stuff is what I keep my eyes on. I don't think we're ever going to know the exact date for doomsday but we will see the symptoms before it occurs, and quiet frankly I think we're starting to see them now. It seems everyday we lose a little more morality and personal responsibility no matter who you call or don't call god. The last weekend I was talking to my father who is approaching 60 and asked him if things have ever been this bad before and he responded in the negative. I don't know guys and gals, get your stuff together and hold your family but don't forget to enjoy the good times while we have them now because they might be ending quicker than we may think.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have never bought into any past date... I always thought they were crazy... HOWEVER there are some past events which loans some truth to the Sept 13th Shmita / Shemittah
> 
> As a Christian - I see a coming event that will bring about a 7 year peace treaty, a rebuilt temple, a one world government, an end of money as we know it, a MARK to allow buying and selling
> 
> ...


Getting ready for a spaceship ride? On your way to catch a comet?

September will come and go just as the sun will rise tomorrow:-D

PS dont be peeking at this since Im on your ignore list


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Getting ready for a spaceship ride? On your way to catch a comet?
> 
> September will come and go just as the sun will rise tomorrow:-D
> 
> PS dont be peeking at this since Im on your ignore list


Don't antagonize just because you're on his ignore list.
C'mon man, we all have our theories.
None of us are right until something happens.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My wife and I bought into Y2K. Millions of others did too. Our corporate offices even sent a team around the country updating and "fixing" all our computer terminals.
> I remember sitting in the house, opening a spam can of Chinese surplus 7.62X39 ammo for the only centerfire rifle I had at the time, my SKS. :armata_PDT_36:
> I didn't know what was going to happen, I'm a technology dummy, but as an old soldier I handled the anticipated "attack" the only way I knew. By loading the weapon, drinking plenty of coffee to stay awake, and standing guard protecting my loved ones. I don't know who or what I was going to shoot, but I was ready.:excitement:


The company at which I worked was flipping out, trying to get the crappy computer system spooled up so that there'd be no problem. Geeks were putting in some serious time. For the most part, all went fine with the exception of a couple problems.
The day before 1 Jan 2000 the geeks were looking as nervous as soldiers on D-Day. :21:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Don't antagonize just because you're on his ignore list.
> C'mon man, we all have our theories.
> None of us are right until something happens.


Its my opinion. Nobody not even a devout christian as he claims knows a date. Dates have been picked for most of my living on earth years and they come and go just like this whole Sept collapse date. He's preaching the date on another thread too "I need more Spices" LOL I find the pretending here funny. Sorry but I will be honest at all times even if it hurts.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The stock market is artificially high anyway. It is all manipulated, played like a fiddle.
Many smart money people have said it is way past time for a market correction, perhaps down to 12,000 or so. Where, according to some, it should be.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The stock market is artificially high anyway. It is all manipulated, played like a fiddle.
> Many smart money people have said it is way past time for a market correction, perhaps down to 12,000 or so. Where, according to some, it should be.


It wasn't too long ago the most resent crash hurt some folks. But for those that didn't panic like myself and left investments right where they were it didn't take long for a full recovery and then some. I fully expect another blip in the market to come soon.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Its my opinion. Nobody not even a devout christian as he claims knows a date. Dates have been picked for most of my living on earth years and they come and go just like this whole Sept collapse date. He's preaching the date on another thread too "I need more Spices" LOL I find the pretending here funny. Sorry but I will be honest at all times even if it hurts.


Here's the thing, and I believe what Kauboy is trying to say - anyone can be an asshole. It doesn't take talent and it isn't needed to be honest.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

toolmanky said:


> According to the article posted the first thing that is going to occur is the United States Supreme Court is expected to rule on Gay Marriage. I haven't the slightest clue on how that will affect the prepping and non prepping community in any way shape or form. To be 100% honest I quit reading it after I read the "first event." The commentary about fly's coming out of butts has been far more entertaining and relevant than that article was lol.
> 
> This kind of stuff is what I keep my eyes on. I don't think we're ever going to know the exact date for doomsday but we will see the symptoms before it occurs, and quiet frankly I think we're starting to see them now. It seems everyday we lose a little more morality and personal responsibility no matter who you call or don't call god. The last weekend I was talking to my father who is approaching 60 and asked him if things have ever been this bad before and he responded in the negative. I don't know guys and gals, get your stuff together and hold your family but don't forget to enjoy the good times while we have them now because they might be ending quicker than we may think.


I do not believe in doomsday... in the modern sense... I trust that God will destroy the world with fire..but it will be AFTER a peace treaty, temple rebuilt, etc...

as for date picking.... nobody can know the hour...but the bible is clear

1 Thessalonians 5 New International Version

5 Now, brothers and sisters, a*bout times and dates we do not need to write to you*, 2 for you know very well that the day of the Lord will come like a thief in the night. 3 While people are saying, "Peace and safety," destruction will come on them suddenly, as labor pains on a pregnant woman, and they will not escape.

4 *But you, brothers and sisters, are not in darkness so that this day should surprise you like a thief.* 5 You are all children of the light and children of the day. We do not belong to the night or to the darkness

I can tell you (that after certain event(s)) it will be "time, times, and an half" until the end

Sept will not be the end... it might (again might) be the beginning of the last 7 years....

Dan 12:11 And from the time that the continual burnt-offering shall be taken away, and the abomination that maketh desolate set up, there shall be a thousand and two hundred and ninety days. 
Dan 12:12 Blessed is he that waiteth, and cometh to the thousand three hundred and five and thirty days. 
Dan 12:13 But go thou thy way till the end be; for thou shalt rest, and shalt stand in thy lot, at the end of the days. 
---------------------------------------

I am a student of prophecy, I have studied it and taught it and debated it....

All the major events of Jesus happened during feast/festival/or holy days (Jewish)

Sept has the end of the shmita the beginning of the jubilee

Rosh Hashana Sep 14-15 M‑Tu The Jewish New Year
Yom Kippur Sep 23 W Day of Atonement
Sukkot Sep 28-29 M‑Tu
Sep 30-Oct 4 W‑Su Feast of Tabernacles

Again - I am not selling anything. and I would not wager money on a big event... BUT I sure will not be SURPRISED..and I will not be surprised because I will have all my gas cans filled, my food stocked, my guns cleaned and my ammo dry....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Here's the thing, and I believe what Kauboy is trying to say - anyone can be an asshole. It doesn't take talent and it isn't needed to be honest.


Ive been called many names just don't call me later for dinner.:smile:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Ive been called many names just don't call me later for dinner.:smile:


Add breakfast, lunch and anytime there are donuts in the break room and I am with you.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well then rider of pigs don't be late for dinner and I won't.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> well then rider of pigs don't be late for dinner and I won't.


Pigs = hogs 
hawgs = Harleys 

Riding a greased pig is not easy ya know....


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Cmon...I dare ya!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have never bought into any past date... I always thought they were crazy... HOWEVER there are some past events which loans some truth to the Sept 13th Shmita / Shemittah
> 
> As a Christian - I see a coming event that will bring about a 7 year peace treaty, a rebuilt temple, a one world government, an end of money as we know it, a MARK to allow buying and selling
> 
> ...


Past events don't lend truth they lend credence. They're not quite the same thing. However, it is more important to gather as much information (or in some cases a lack of it) from as many sources (and I'd use the military system of grading the information and the source - 5 X 5 good information (verified by other sources) and good source (has given good info on multiple occasions). Your info seems to be from the same source or sources quoting the same primary source.

Also most of us tend to believe in things that we can reach out and put our hands on not a fairy tale about other worldly beings and ten rules to live by sent down on two tablets. Funny thing that the tablet carrier got so PO'd that he smashed them. Very convenient.

Also there are many more true religions other than this "Christianity mumbo jumbo". So if that's all you have, enjoy your boogey man theory.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Also there are many more true religions other than this "Christianity mumbo jumbo". So if that's all you have, enjoy your boogey man theory.


I would have to know what you mean by TRUE Religion.. to even start to debate that answer

but - I will ask this - what other religion has had as many fulfilled prophecy (were the event was clear and concise)...

I would recommend "A case for Christ" lee strobel


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would have to know what you mean by TRUE Religion.. to even start to debate that answer
> 
> but - I will ask this - what other religion has had as many fulfilled prophecy (were the event was clear and concise)...
> 
> I would recommend "A case for Christ" lee strobel


I'd suggest evaluating posts so that one might find hooks hidden in the bait.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'd suggest evaluating posts so that one might find hooks hidden in the bait.


I thought I did good... I originally started to write a very lengthy reply


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I thought I did good... I originally started to write a very lengthy reply


LOLOL!

I feel your pain. I'll spend fifteen minutes writing a lengthy essay only to delete the entire thing.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> LOLOL!
> 
> I feel your pain. I'll spend fifteen minutes writing a lengthy essay only to delete the entire thing.


Some of your essay's to me are the best I have ever received! You sir are a wordsmith. Especially when it comes to religious matters.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Some of your essay's to me are the best I have ever received! You sir are a wordsmith. Especially when it comes to religious matters.


Thank you, sir, but I don't feel worthy.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would have to know what you mean by TRUE Religion.. to even start to debate that answer
> 
> but - I will ask this - what other religion has had as many fulfilled prophecy (were the event was clear and concise)...
> 
> I would recommend "A case for Christ" lee strobel


You all are a hoot. Ever read a murder mystery? Funny how every author ties all the loose and totally unconnected ends together when the good guy makes the bust.

Same with most of what is laid down in the "Bible". Funny thing there isn't a lot of other documentation about the events that happened. Not from the Roman historians of the time. And how about those Gnostics? Funny how the "Christian muckety mucks of the time" sort of just banned those texts.

And what is the true Christian Story? That told by the Catholic Church, Martin Luther, or Brigham Young?

So believe in your fairy tale mumbo jumbo and why not get TG or Mish to ban me for being a heratic


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> You all are a hoot. Ever read a murder mystery? Funny how every author ties all the loose and totally unconnected ends together when the good guy makes the bust.
> 
> Same with most of what is laid down in the "Bible". Funny thing there isn't a lot of other documentation about the events that happened. Not from the Roman historians of the time. And how about those Gnostics? Funny how the "Christian muckety mucks of the time" sort of just banned those texts.
> 
> ...


As a matter of fact, you are incorrect. But that is OK. Just keep thinking that.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Now September 15 2015 is going to suck here in Richmond. They've got this international cycling event and that will really screw up traffic and parking in the city for almost a week.

Also wife is leaving to visit her folks on the 19th. That should also be a crisis event.

Both are grounded in factual events leading up to those days. Not what you all are trying to shovel


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Now September 15 2015 is going to suck here in Richmond. They've got this international cycling event and that will really screw up traffic and parking in the city for almost a week.
> 
> Also wife is leaving to visit her folks on the 19th. That should also be a crisis event.
> 
> Both are grounded in factual events leading up to those days. Not what you all are trying to shovel


Then, ignore it. See? It is so simple!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If anyone is asking me (which would be unusual), how many times have we heard about specific events or situations pointing to specific times when the S will hit the fan?

I read and watch, but with due skepticism. All the while, continuing to prepare what will be the probable case.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Funny thing there isn't a lot of other documentation about the events that happened. Not from the Roman historians of the time.


Roman historian Tacitus wrote:

Nero fastened the guilt ... on a class hated for their abominations, called Christians by the populace. Christus, from whom the name had its origin, suffered the extreme penalty during the reign of Tiberius at the hands of ... Pontius Pilatus, and a most mischievous superstition, thus checked for the moment, again broke out not only in Judaea, the first source of the evil, but even in Rome....

Pliny relates some of the information he has learned about these Christians:

They were in the habit of meeting on a certain fixed day before it was light, when they sang in alternate verses a hymn to Christ, as to a god, and bound themselves by a solemn oath, not to any wicked deeds, but never to commit any fraud, theft or adultery, never to falsify their word, nor deny a trust when they should be called upon to deliver it up; after which it was their custom to separate, and then reassemble to partake of food - but food of an ordinary and innocent kind.

Josephus - 
About this time there lived Jesus, a wise man, if indeed one ought to call him a man. For he ... wrought surprising feats.... He was the Christ. When Pilate ...condemned him to be crucified, those who had . . . come to love him did not give up their affection for him. On the third day he appeared ... restored to life.... And the tribe of Christians ... has ... not disappeared.



SARGE7402 said:


> And how about those Gnostics? Funny how the "Christian muckety mucks of the time" sort of just banned those texts.


the muckety mucks did not so much ban them as they did recognize them as being incorrect... if one book says he died and anther ays he lived.. they both can not be true.... so either Christians are true or Gnostics are true..they both can not be true



SARGE7402 said:


> And what is the true Christian Story? That told by the Catholic Church, Martin Luther, or Brigham Young?


 How about we just use the bible and let that tell us what is true or not... after all the Holy Spirit is the real teacher and we are to TEST things and study them... not just trust what others tel us



SARGE7402 said:


> So believe in your fairy tale mumbo jumbo and why not get TG or Mish to ban me for being a heratic


Frankly, I sort of prefer your hatred and questioning to the left wing luke warm bible doubters of some on this board....


----------

